
An Interview With Edsger W. Dijkstra - fogus
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/8/96632-an-interview-with-edsger-w-dijkstra/fulltext
======
syaz1
_Thanks to my isolation, I would do things differently than people subjected
to the standard pressures of conformity. I was a free man._

Very inspiring words...

~~~
trop
According to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALGOL>, a quote often attributed to
Dijkstra, but actually written about Algol by C. A. R. Hoare in 1973: "Here is
a language so far ahead of its time that it was not only an improvement on its
predecessors but also on nearly all its successors."

------
henry_flower
A more funny, unabridged version of this interview:
<http://www.cbi.umn.edu/oh/pdf.phtml?id=296>

------
profgarrett
He's obviously made significant contributions, but I find his distain for
industry off-putting. I wish we could separate computer science into
theoretical v. applied research to clear up differences in the way the topic
is approached.

